# The new Mini Clubman.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't know if it's officially been released yet but, working next to a BMW HQ, I saw one of the new BMW Mini Clubmans on the road yesterday and ...it looks a right god damn aweful heap of sh*t! :?










I can't imagine where the market will be for such a hideous monstrosity.

Really not impressed at all BMW!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

THey have a flash site up on the Mini.co.uk dedicated for the clubman - but the site is crap as well


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I saw 6 of these doing final testing at Millbrook a couple of weeks back.

In the flesh they looked quite good & as they were only final testing, the 6 cars had no disguise 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.sniffpetrol.com/page/2/ :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeuch :!: Nuff said


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> I don't know if it's officially been released yet but, working next to a BMW HQ, I saw one of the new BMW Mini Clubmans on the road yesterday and ...it looks a right god damn aweful heap of sh*t! :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expect my 80 year old mother will buy one. :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It looks turd.

Fast forward 30 months and my Mrs will want one when it's her turn to drive the family motor.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks pants! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I have to say I wasn't keen at first, but I'm coming round to it now. That's not a very good photo, but if you look at the Clubman in it's S guise, it's looking pretty tasty! 8) I'm not sure about the styling around the rear lights still tho, and the suicide door being on the wrong side for the UK is a bit strange :?

here's a few S pictures & videos


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That's seriously whack.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's deformed


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

it will be popular tho! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

This looks like one of those cars that wheelchair bound users have:










Open the back door, lower the ramp and in she goes.

Still looks cats r's in those pics too mate! :?

Is it officially for sale yet?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> This looks like one of those cars that wheelchair bound users have:
> Open the back door, lower the ramp and in she goes.


It`ll have to be a very small wheelchair though.

I`m sure it`ll sell like hot-cakes. That doesn`t mean that it`s any good. Expect to see it around shopping centres, fitness centres and other lifestyle buildings very soon.

It`s style over substance.....but when did that make a car`s sales figures suffer?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT2BMW said:


> This looks like one of those cars that wheelchair bound users have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That piccie makes it look like a hurse :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

nah it's not out just yet - not sure of the official date. I agree the MINI has become a 'lifestyle' type of car, but thats cos its a cool car and almost everybody loves them - so many people have had one feature in their lives at some point, whether its a classic their parents had, or it was their first car, theres no denying people love them - even kids! people don't like to admit it, but BMW have captured the essence of the classic in the new MINI, there's no denying it - yeah it's bigger and safer, but that special secret ingredient is still there underneath the exterior  8) 

so many people have expressed an interest in the Clubman tho, and it will sell like hot cakes, guarantee! :wink: it's like when the new MINI first came out, people slagged it off etc, but look how many have been sold worldwide (heck, they must have done something right if even the Americans are buying them!)  

now the 2008 JCW MINI Challenge car..... that is a beast if this is how it's gonna look! 8)


----------

